
Will Apple Open the iPhone? - terpua
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/oct2007/tc20071015_258257.htm?campaign_id=rss_tech
======
jsjenkins168
_"Analysts expect that instead of equipping anyone who wants to build iPhone
software, Apple will handpick the companies and individual programmers to be
given the software-development kit..."_

Great. This is _worse_ than a closed platform. Apple will just keep out
startups that threaten them and let in those who are aligned with their
interests. If history is any indication, this type of move from Apple would
not surprise me.

~~~
Harj
even if that's true how's it worse than a closed platform?

~~~
jsjenkins168
At least in a closed platform, only Apple can reap the benefits. The playing
field between 3rd party mobile software startups is level when no one else can
get in.

In a selectively open platform, companies that are "picked" to develop for the
iPhone have a distinct competitive advantage over those who do not. How can
you compete if your most feared competitor is allowed to build software for
the iPhone and you are not? It is potentially a very unfair situation.

~~~
dcurtis
It might be unfair for you or for developers on the iPhone, but it will at
least be a step forward for the end users. Hand-picked software is better than
no software at all.

If there is no competition, the quality of the software is dependent only on
Apple's standards, which are generally quite high. I doubt the software that
is approved by Apple will be crap.

I still agree with you though-- it should be freely open.

